# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] CHEAP: Reply/Comment spam on YouTube!

## MohammedJakalem

*> What I'm offering
*- I'm offering reply & comment spam on YouTube.
- Price: $0.75 per 100 comments/replies
- The spam usually occurs within 24 hours of the purchase.
- I will spam whatever you want!

*> Proof that it works*
- Comments: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
- Replies: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
- Proof that the comments don't get hidden, and that users acknowledge them: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

*> How to purchase
*- Add me here on Discord: *Mohammed Ja'kalem Al-abdula#5753*
- I only accept PayPal.
- I respond as soon as possible.

----------

